# Nightmare News



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Aug. 2 2015
Just a few updates for those of you who are just dying for opening night.....
All is well, and we are moving along smoothly with this years build. We have a few new surprises in store for our loyal patrons, but your going to have to wait until you enter to experience them for yourself...What?...You didn't think I was going to spoil the surprises did you? As of late we will be adding an all new digital sound track this year, so the sound system will be bigger and louder than ever before. This year we will be adding a donation box at the entrance, half the proceeds will be going straight to the Morongo Basin NO KILL Animal Shelter located in Joshua Tree, and the other half will go to next years build. Any donations we receive will be greatly appreciated, but as always admission to the haunt is free, we do it for the kids and the community not to make a profit.
If you haven't already heard, one of our senior actors, my sister Taryn has had some serious back issues that have forced her to be in a wheel chair for now. She is getting better and is scheduled to appear at this years haunt in some capacity, but if you could all do me a little favor and keep her in your thoughts. Jimmy is back for our 20th anniversary this year and we are excited to have him here after a 3 year absence. Sierra, unfortunately will not be joining us this year, she hit some troubles and is getting the help she needs. The entire Nightmare Family wishes her well and we hope to see her for season 21.
Also, We are pleased to announce that we will be starting our own YouTube channel that will launch in November of this year, which we are calling NTV "Nightmare TV". It will showcase, Behind the scenes of our build, Interviews of the cast and crew, and a walk through of this years haunt. Until next time.....


----------

